# Paph. fairrieanum species, hybrids, and bulldogs



## Leo_5313 (Dec 21, 2012)

Blooming plants:

Just received these Paph. fairrieanums from Dean (Paphiness). Great plants from OZ. The one with the red stem is 'Electra' x 'Greenlight'; the one with the green stem is 'Dreamnet' x 'Hidden Emerald'. 






Paph. Fairezelle (Redezelle x fairrieanum). I have two of these, this one is the better of the two. I really like this cross. This one is from Doug.





Paph. Fairy Stone (Stone Lovely x fairrieanum fma album)





Paph. (Killarney Gem 'Chocolate Soldier' HCC/AOS x Dusky Veil 'Harvest Gold' S/CSA)
Fall-toned bulldogs are my favorite. This one does not bloom nice this time (it is smaller, the pouch is weird, and a toothy petal). I have had this for 3 years.





Paph. Henry's Spots (Luther Pass x henryanum)
Like the pink pouch.


----------



## Carkin (Dec 21, 2012)

:drool: Just lovely! Especially those fairrieanum's!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 22, 2012)

Carkin said:


> :drool: Just lovely! Especially those fairrieanum's!!! :clap:



Ditto!!!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 22, 2012)

Love them all!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2012)

like the fairies and fairezelle


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 22, 2012)

Great fairries !!!! Jean


----------



## annab (Dec 22, 2012)

this display is done for strong hearts.
someone are amazing ,really from losing mind.
the second and the fifth are my favorites.
congrats.
anna


----------



## phraggy (Dec 22, 2012)

I,m so jealous.
cause fairriaenums are my very favourite paphs and I've yet to see one either for sale or on the showbench--and that's in many, many years.Virtually non existent in the UK.
Ed.


----------



## fibre (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW! The fairrieanums and the two fairrie-hybrids are great!!


----------



## paphreek (Dec 22, 2012)

I really like the Fairezelle!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 22, 2012)

I am in love with the 2 fairrieanum and also with Fairezelle


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 22, 2012)

If I had to vote it would be for the fairrieanums. I didn't know that Dean was selling other than at an occasional show these days. He keeps promising a new list (for at least a couple of years) and nothing.


----------



## Susie11 (Dec 22, 2012)

I love the fairrieanums. I have a seedling album just throwing out it's first spike right now.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 22, 2012)

I love the fairries but have such a time keeping them


----------



## Potterychef (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Leo, the p. Fairzelle looks really good! Regards, Doug


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 22, 2012)

The fairries look great!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> If I had to vote it would be for the fairrieanums. I didn't know that Dean was selling other than at an occasional show these days. He keeps promising a new list (for at least a couple of years) and nothing.



Hi Bob,
He has one listed in eBay right now!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Dec 22, 2012)

Potterychef said:


> Hi Leo, the p. Fairzelle looks really good! Regards, Doug



Thanks so much Doug!


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 23, 2012)

Outstanding group there!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 23, 2012)

:smitten:Love those fairries.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 23, 2012)

I like the fairries very much, they are really great.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice. I thought about bidding on one of Dean's fairries but I can't get away from bidding on his Phrags!!


----------



## karategirl73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing they are a Christmas treat!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 26, 2012)

Fantastic fairrie's and fairrie crosses!!!! Love em!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 27, 2012)

Esp. nice Fairzelle!


----------

